# deer #4 for the year and another test of a tracking nock



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

The video of today's archery kill and test of a beta version of a tracking device. Ive worked with this Wisconsin company for a few years to develop this product. This is the 4th deer Ive taken with it this fall. Each time I take a deer we learn more and more in order to make improvements.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

interesting


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Great idea, does it turn on at impact or when released?


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Interested to see how that would affect arrow flight on a lighter arrow downrange.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

jjlrrw said:


> Great idea, does it turn on at impact or when released?


Upon release of the arrow. This video is of an early 112 grain unit, they are now about 100 grains.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I was also curious on arrow flight, or FOC changes. cool idea though


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

is this marketable yet?


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Martian said:


> is this marketable yet?


I think they have their web site up but its still in the beta test phase. I expect newer versions for me to test in the coming weeks. Still working out signal strength issue if the animal lays on the unit.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> I think they have their web site up but its still in the beta test phase. I expect newer versions for me to test in the coming weeks. Still working out signal strength issue if the animal lays on the unit.


thanks, anything to retrieve an animal gets my attention, and this seems like it may have something going for it


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

How would these work with Whisker Biscuit type shoot thru rests.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

I think it will work with that toilet brush thingy. I didnt know people still used those with all the better options out there.


----------

